# pens roof with horse panels



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

roof is finished. I still have to support some saggy areas.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No more raccoon raids. Bet you're glad that bit of reconstruction has you sleeping more soundly.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Are you going to out chicken wire over it, because oppossum and ***** can get through the panels...If they can get their head through it, they can get their whole body through.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

nannypattyrn said:


> Are you going to out chicken wire over it, because oppossum and ***** can get through the panels...If they can get their head through it, they can get their whole body through.


You're right, I completely forgot how small of space ***** can get through.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nothing will get thru there. Maybe rats. I can get my hand thru but can't turn my wrist. I do have to finish clamping the panels together. More.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Four inches is all a raccoon needs. Hard to believe but that was the only place one could get in my Guinea coop that time. Actually I think the hole was smaller than that.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I will take another look at it and see. The spaces are 2x4 inch. And those spaces do not bend at all. But I'll look into it.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

It looks massive! Lovely place to live. In the UK that would definitely be predator-proof for the stuff we have round here, but then we don;t have racoons!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If she lived closer to water she'd be fighting off minks too. Comparatively the ***** are so much easier to deal with.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

It looks good! I'm sure you are relieved to be finished.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea Zamora, that took weeks. Of course I thought I'd have it up in 2 days, LOL. 
I'm glad we don't have mink here that I know of. We do have coyotes, but I have only seen them once about a mile away.


----------

